# vehicle storage question.



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ok...so not a 4x4 question soo much but...

looking at getting a chevelle...found a perfect one to be restored...but ill have to store it for a bout a month b4 starting work on it..its a 1970 w/ a 350

can a vehicle be temporarily stored unlicensed/uninsured legally?...ive been told as long as it has a tight fitting cover or is out of direct view of the street its ok..but need to know for sure(parents)....ive tried lookig up chesterfield county codes, but all i find is codes directing me to more codes taht i cant find...ive found one taht says tehre is a 30 day grace period on registration of new/used motor vehicles after purchase, but what about a license plate or insurance?

any help appreciated


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I can only speak on Chesapeake ordinances, and they are as long as the vehicle is under a tight fitting car cover, it is as good as being in a garage! I've had neighbors with total rust buckets leaking oil and all kinds of stuff form underneath, and the city couldn't touch them under the cover. And these were in the front of the house in the driveway. 

A call to your zoning dept. would get the question answered for your area.


----------



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

In Prince William County it has to be legal for road use unless it is in a carport or in a garage. Covers don't get it. Go to the Chesterfield web site, you can find the answer there.
Mark


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Now i know why you sold all your stuff


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

its a city thing...tight cover is ok in most places...leaking oil etc. is not...cops can get nasty on that...btw, NICE RIDE...


----------



## oleman (Feb 8, 2008)

This is absolutely by County, City and The local Home Owners Association.
In my area a vehicle outside a garage has to be currently licensed inspected and running. Can not be in a fenced yard either, if a neighbor could see it from an upstairs window.
Even then some a$$ will call the code inforcement people if they do not like the look of the vehicle.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

welcome oleman...thanks for posting...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

tahnks for the help guys...and newbie, sold my fishing stuff for the jeep...sold my soul for the chevelle


----------

